# To invert or not invert that is the question



## cefncoedjess (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a motorhome virgin, i know nothing about leisure batteries or inverters. Could some one please advise, is it right that if i bought an inverter connected it to the leisure battery then plugged a tv and freeview box in it would work? i have one 60amh battery


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 3, 2007)

Simple answer is yes.

I have a small inverter, 150w, that I run a telly and freeview box.  I also have a 2000w invertor that can be used for microwave etc.  Why 2?  Well the standing current for the 2000w is 1 amp doing nothing and therefore a big drain.

The amout of time you will be able to view is reflected on the size of the leisure battery.  Hopefully some expert will come along and give you an idea how much.  I have 2 X 110A/hr batteries and have ample capacity.

Hope this helps


----------



## cipro (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.gwinnutt.co.uk/gl_products_acid.htm

try this site although it is a pdf files


----------



## Nosha (Oct 4, 2007)

Again the short answer is YES!
But as the workings of most TV & F/V boxes run at a LOT less than 240v you are not being very efficient by converting up from 12v DC to 240v AC and then your device is converting back down again.

Far better if you can to use 12v items, most small LCD TV's run on a 12v power supply up to about 15", certainly when I bought mine there was quiet a choice; but when you got to 17" then the mains lead went straight into the set.

See my other note, Asda Duraband F/V box £19.99 AND runs on 12v DC and onlt draws 0.5amp!!!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nosha said:
			
		

> Again the short answer is YES!
> But as the workings of most TV & F/V boxes run at a LOT less than 240v you are not being very efficient by converting up from 12v DC to 240v AC and then your device is converting back down again.
> 
> Far better if you can to use 12v items, most small LCD TV's run on a 12v power supply up to about 15", certainly when I bought mine there was quiet a choice; but when you got to 17" then the mains lead went straight into the set.
> ...


yep suppose you are correct the majority of things funnily enough convert from 240v down to 12v or less but will only run on 240v seems a silly way unless you happen to own or run the national grid


----------



## hjl (Oct 16, 2007)

*Invert?*

It makes a lot of sense to consider using an inverter as 240V TV's are a lot cheaper than 12V. I have recently bought a 15 in Sony Bravia from John Lewis for £229 (Norwich) and an inverter (300W) from Maplin for £30. I also use my 12v 7in DVD player and feed the picture into the Sony. This TV only draws some 30W which is about 2.5 amps at 12V. It is also worthy of note that electrical appliances that run on 12V fed through a 240V transformer should not be directly connected to a vehicle 12V supply as it is not stabilised. This could lead to fluctuating voltages which can crisp TV and laptop circuits - beware!


----------



## Loathecliff (Oct 16, 2007)

*Don't shoot the messenger please!*

Tis a complex subject.

A couple of related points often overlooked:-

1) Most automotive alternators get nowhere near fully charging a battery, as they give out around 13.8volts only. Thus a 60ah battery at say 75% charge will only give you a useable capacity of 15ah (as it should never be discharged below 50%). Hence most folk are disillusioned by the 12 volt secondary side of their motorhomes.

Solution, buy more, or bigger, batteires AND modify the alternator*. (Though some modern alternators will give out around 14.2+ volts which is OK)

2) Battery discharge is not linear.... Look up a guy called Peukert.

Footnote (& at great personal risk):- the 'late' George Telford knew this subject inside out.......as he had Googled it to death .......... & would have loved to cut & paste his infinite knowledge at you

*Modify an alternator? ---- See Adverc, Sterling, & others......or any canal boat forum......Also some external fan Bosch alternators can be fitted with a higher voltage brush/regulator pack costing a tenner or so.

Update:- I see GT has been resurrected!...........I've seen him do that on forums before......What an amazing fellow


----------



## AladdinNorwich (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, it really is that simple in essence, but remember you have to replace at least as much power as you have used before the battery is empty.  That means you have to also have a battery charger to use from the mains when you have a hook-up, or a solar panel and charge controller to recharge it with free energy.  For a really viable solar system you'd have to spend some cash on a fair sized solar panel 50W-80W (around £250 - £350) and you could benefit from a larger battery  to store more energy.  But a really useful system can be had for £500-ish.


----------



## AladdinNorwich (Sep 20, 2009)

cefncoedjess said:


> I am a motorhome virgin, i know nothing about leisure batteries or inverters. Could some one please advise, is it right that if i bought an inverter connected it to the leisure battery then plugged a tv and freeview box in it would work? i have one 60amh battery


Sorry, Jess the last post was directed your way


----------



## coventrycraig (Sep 20, 2009)

Just buy a tv/dvd/freeview that runs on 12volt off ebay for a couple of hundred quid. Thats what we done.

You can watch tv all night off the leisure battery!

regards

Craig


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 20, 2009)

shortcircuit said:


> Simple answer is yes.
> 
> I have a small inverter, 150w, that I run a telly and freeview box.  I also have a 2000w invertor that can be used for microwave etc.  Why 2?  Well the standing current for the 2000w is 1 amp doing nothing and therefore a big drain.
> 
> ...



I fitted a double pole isolator switch to my 1500 watt inverter to prevent this drain happening. I also use a 300w inverter whilst travelling, to recharge shaver, phone etc. 

Happy Camping


----------

